# 100 Favorites: # 97



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Tchaikovsky & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)*










In my book, David Oistrakh is unsurpassed -- especially in this repertory. In fact, I have two Oistrakh recordings of both of these concertos. Along with this Ormandy/Philadelphia disc, I'm familiar with Konwitschny/Staatskapelle Dresden in the Tchaikovsky VC (DG) and Rozhdestvensky/Moscow RSO in the Sibelius VC (Melodiya/Mo Fi). But I prefer the recordings on this Sony disc. Both of these composers are right up Ormandy's alley. The combination of Oistrakh's innate musicality & luscious tone paired with this supremely refined orchestra is impossible to beat.


----------

